# [solucionado] Problema al hacer emerge "pakete"

## spyderco

Hola a todos, hace poco instale gentoo y desde ayer cada vez que intento agregar un pakete tengo errores.

por ejemplo  al actualizar el sistema,

emerge --update --deep world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12

>>> Emerging (1 of 89) dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1

 * ustr-1.0.4.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ustr-1.0.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/work/ustr-1.0.4 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/work/ustr-1.0.4 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/work/ustr-1.0.4 ...

make -j5 CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 'CFLAGS=-march=-O2 -pipe' HIDE= all-shared

echo Compiling: auto configuration test:  64bit

echo Compiling: auto configuration test:  vsnprintf

Compiling: auto configuration test: 64bit

Compiling: auto configuration test: vsnprintf

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=-O2 -pipe -o autoconf_64b autoconf_64b.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o autoconf_vsnprintf autoconf_vsnprintf.c

autoconf_64b.c:1:0: error: bad value (-O2) for -march= switch

make: *** [autoconf_64b] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 650:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" HIDE= all-shared || die

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/work/ustr-1.0.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/work/ustr-1.0.4'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 650:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" HIDE= all-shared || die

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/work/ustr-1.0.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/ustr-1.0.4-r1/work/ustr-1.0.4'

    Failed to emerge

y si digo de meter otro pakete, como irssi por ejemplo sucede lo mismo.

 # emerge irssi

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1

 * irssi-0.8.15.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking irssi-0.8.15.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/work/irssi-0.8.15 ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...

 * epunt_cxx called unnecessarily (no C++ checks to punt).                                            [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: irssi-0.8.15/build-aux/

 *   Applying portage/2.2 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/work/irssi-0.8.15 ...

 * econf: updating irssi-0.8.15/build-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating irssi-0.8.15/build-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --with-proxy --with-ncurses=/usr --with-perl-lib=vendor --with-perl --without-socks --enable-ssl --disable-ipv6

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/work/irssi-0.8.15':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/work/irssi-0.8.15/config.log

 * ERROR: net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2920:  Called econf '--with-proxy' '--with-ncurses=/usr' '--with-perl-lib=vendor' '--with-perl' '--without-socks' '--enable-ssl' '--disable-ipv6'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/work/irssi-0.8.15'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/work/irssi-0.8.15'

>>> Failed to emerge net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1:

 * ERROR: net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2920:  Called econf '--with-proxy' '--with-ncurses=/usr' '--with-perl-lib=vendor' '--with-perl' '--without-socks' '--enable-ssl' '--disable-ipv6'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/work/irssi-0.8.15'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-irc/irssi-0.8.15-r1/work/irssi-0.8.15'

Puedo hacer algo o debo reinstalar? graciasLast edited by spyderco on Tue May 14, 2013 8:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## JotaCE

Mira las siguientes lineas 

```
autoconf_64b.c:1:0: error: bad value (-O2) for -march= switch

make: *** [autoconf_64b] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

emake failed 
```

Tal vez tu problema sea tu archivo /etc/make.conf

Deberia tener algo asi 

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

----------

## spyderco

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Mira las siguientes lineas 
> 
> ```
> autoconf_64b.c:1:0: error: bad value (-O2) for -march= switch
> 
> ...

 

hola  tengo el make.conf a si mira

CFLAGS="-march=-native O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

lo ves bien? gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Esto lo tienes mal:

```
CFLAGS="-march=-native O2 -pipe" 
```

Así estaría bien:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

Tienes un carácter "-" cambiado de sitio.

----------

## spyderco

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Esto lo tienes mal:
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=-native O2 -pipe" 
> ```
> ...

 

Cierto! problema resuelto, muchas gracias =)

----------

